# Question About Cauliflower



## Catseye (Dec 11, 2004)

You know how when a cauliflower has lived too long in the fridge it gets those black sooty spots?  Are they harmful?  Do they affect the flavor?

They're such a pain to scrape off.    


Cats


----------



## wasabi woman (Dec 12, 2004)

Don't think it's harmful, think it is a bruise; I've cut it off and eaten the cauliflower plenty of times in my life, sort of like cutting the brown spot off of a banana, but I just found this link that says don't keep it more than a week.  You know what they say, when in doubt throw it out! The price you pay for vegetables isn't worth getting sick over.

www.ca.uky.edu/agcollege/fcs/factshts/FN-SSB.085.PDF+cauliflower++%2B%22throw+it+out%22&hl=env]Food Storage Times[/url]

hope this helps!


----------



## Zereh (Dec 12, 2004)

My nose can generally tell me if it's ok to trim off a couple brown spots or if it's better just to toss the whole thing. I know, I know, it's not very scientific. But there is most definitely a difference between a fresh vegetable / fruit smell and one that is not. Same with fish; fresh fish smells like a clean fish, unfresh fish smells fishy too, but in an unpleasant way. 

haha  The more I try to explain it the more I sound like one of those touchy-feely "trust your instincts" kind of people.  :roll:  But it's true! 


Z


----------



## GB (Dec 12, 2004)

wasabi woman said:
			
		

> sort of like cutting the brown spot off of a banana



  Sacrilege


----------



## Lifter (Dec 12, 2004)

If the cauliflower or broccholi was starting to "go off" by blackening, I'd be inclined to toss it out and buy fresh....

Those cruciform veggies are terrifically talented at "hiding" flaws (until you spot it on your dinner guest's fork!) and as has been said, its not worth getting sick over...

Lifter


----------



## ND (Dec 12, 2004)

Hello

If there are too many dark spots the cauliflower needs to be thrown away.

Whenever I cook cauliflower, I first boil some water and add a teaspoon of salt or vinegar to it. Then add the cauliflower whole or the florets let it remain for 2 min. then drain the water. Now the cauliflower is fresh and clean. Has adequate moisture and any bugs etc are removed.

Use it as you want in any dish.

ND


----------



## Catseye (Dec 15, 2004)

Thanks, all!  I guess the odd sooty spot is okay, so long as it's only one or two.

I just hate to throw food out.   :x 


Cats


----------



## choclatechef (Dec 15, 2004)

This is why doing your prep work as soon as possible when you bring the food into your house, is necessary.  

Washing asap, and packaging what you do not need immediately makes it unnecessary to waste the food you brought home due to spoilage.

If you only need 1/2 a head of cauliflower, wash and prep it all.  Then blanch 1/2 and put it in freezer bags.  

No spoilage!


----------

